# Back for Good trim restorer



## rayhook (May 15, 2005)

I've seen an ad recently for a product called Back for Good which claims to restorer trim colour 'permanently'. 120ml for a motorhome costs £25 which isn't cheap but if it works is OK. Marketed by Spautopia online.

Having tried various colour restorers on my front bumper (inc. AutoGlym) treatment has always turned into an annual event - sometimes twice, so it's been money down the drain.

Does anyone have experience of Back for Good or any other restorer that will keep my bumper black for a decent period time?

Ray


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

There was a post last week with many alternatives.
I use Vaseline!!!!!!


----------



## rayhook (May 15, 2005)

*Bugs ahoy?*

Ted,

Don't the bugs stick to it? 8O

Having tried most options (but not Vaseline!) I was looking specifically for experience with Black for Good before giving it a try.

Ray


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Oily rag once a week! Costs nowt.

Peter


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

The Vaseline is rubbed well in with a rag and doesn't then mark clothing etc.
Perhaps the oily rag treatment would mark my white trousers :roll:  

PS. It seems to last 2 to 3 months.


----------



## skydiver (Jan 12, 2010)

Ask a valeter they know the secrets


----------



## backaxle (Nov 6, 2006)

I use Back to Black(works on all colours) by Simoniz,wonderfull stuff and only about £4.00. 
Backaxle.


----------



## backaxle (Nov 6, 2006)

I use Back to Black(works on all colours) by Simoniz,wonderfull stuff and only about £4.00. 
Backaxle.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Back to black = silicone spray.
Dave p.

Why not paint the bumpers.

Use a plastic sealer / undercoat first.

Dave p


----------



## rayhook (May 15, 2005)

*OK - I'll try it*

Thanks all, I think you've convinced me to try either the Vaseline or the oily rag. Even if they don't last long the price is right!

Back to Black has been one of the least successful for me whilst Autoglym has been the best. Short of investing the £25 I think I'm now inclined to just give the bumper an oily/greasy once-over every month or so - the fading occurs mainly in summer in Spain (is that obvious?).

Now, where's the damp meter, time to see what's happened during the snow........

Ray


----------



## rayhook (May 15, 2005)

*Maybe the final solution*

All,

Finally got around to this today, post snow & rain. And anyway, it's only 5 weeks until we're off.

No used engine oil to hand but I did have some black Castrol grease. Used it sparingly and rubbed it well in - presto, the bumpers look better than any of the proprietary 'blacks' have achieved in the past. (That includes Autoglym and Simoniz)

It's easy to apply, cheap as chips and the only question is how long will it last? A quick once a month makeover at virtually zero cost seems attractive at the moment; we'll see how many bugs stick to it once we get to Spain!

Ray


----------



## bmb1uk (Jul 8, 2009)

I use wd 40 works everytime


----------



## rayhook (May 15, 2005)

*WD40*

Now that's an interesting idea - non-sticky too..............

I'll try it next time.

Ray


----------

